# http://replacecapitalism.com/



## Iwasamwillbe (Jul 9, 2019)

Replace Capitalism is a website created by Marshall Brain (who also created http://godisimaginary.com/, http://whywontgodhealamputees.com/, http://howgodworks.com/, http://decidingtobebetter.com/, http://machinethatmakesmoney.com/, http://fermiparadoxsolution.com/, and the wildly successful http://howstuffworks.com/), wherein he argues that Capitalism is not just flawed, but wholly absurd and morally depraved, and responsible for untold suffering throughout generations of humanity's existence.

Like anybody who wants people to become successful entrepreneurs, Marshall Bigbrain knows the lunatic horrors of Capitalism, a sample of which he explains in Chapter 1:



> *Chapter 1 – Capitalism Causes Gigantic Suffering*
> If you are a thoughtful, rational person, there have probably been many times in your life where you have felt that, “something is definitely wrong here.” You have looked out at the economic world we live in, and what you see seems unmistakably irrational, cruel, idiotic. There are a number of different things that might trigger this kind of thinking. If you live in the United States, this thinking might occur to you when:
> 
> You read how much Americans are spending on medical expenses: insurance plus co-pays plus deductibles plus out-of-network charges and so on, and you know with certainty that the system has become completely absurd [ref][ref][ref].
> ...



Now how do we solve all of the atrocities, genocides, and holocausts that Capitalism has caused? With an entirely new, entirely different economic system, one that benefits everybody! To wit, on Chapter 2:



> *Chapter 2 – We Must Replace Capitalism*
> 
> If the people of planet Earth were to sit down together, and if we were to design a new economic system for humanity to replace capitalism, what would this new economic system look like?
> 
> ...



"But how will this new system work", you might ask. Well you're in luck, because Marshall Hugebrain here has just the explanation. Starting on Chapter 16:



> *Chapter 16 – A New Economic System: The first step is food*
> In order to consider a new economy that will replace capitalism, let’s imagine the following scenario: We are going to find a million human beings who are currently being crushed by capitalism. They are suffering through life in a disgusting slum or refugee camp. It is important to understand the current situation and the nature of existence for hundreds of millions of human beings today:
> 
> Their housing is tiny, dirty and dangerous. It is probably made of whatever found materials are available, perhaps cardboard, plastic, wood scraps, etc. There is no heating or air conditioning. Cooking is probably done over a fire [ref]. The floor is probably dirt, or perhaps covered in cardboard or an old piece of carpet. [ref]
> ...



But wait, there's more! Check out Chapters 17, 18, 19, 20, and 21. This next excerpt is from Chapter 21, where Marshall Galaxybrain tells us what this new society should do with "assholes". I think it's the best part of this whole series:



> *What do we do with the lazy people and the assholes?*
> The #1 question asked about this new economy is: How will we prevent people from being lazy? And then a related question is: what do we do with people who refuse to follow the rules and often make life miserable for the people around them?
> 
> If we want to reframe the way we characterize laziness, we could say that lazy people fall somewhere on the asshole spectrum. Why are they assholes? Because they are not pulling their weight. They are attempting to get a free ride. They are pushing their work onto the 90% of people who do work. They are not fulfilling their basic obligations to themselves, one of which is to provide food for themselves, housing for themselves, etc. through their work.
> ...



Now for the penultimate part, Chapter 22, where Marshall Transcendentbrain expertly refutes all counterarguments made against this New System:



> *Chapter 22 – A New Economic System: Understanding the questions and objections*
> 
> Let’s quickly review the new economic system that we are proposing in this book:
> 
> ...



Information about Marshall Godbrain here:



> The goal of ReplaceCapitalism.com is to radically improve the human condition on planet Earth by defining and explaining a new economic system that works for the benefit of everyone.
> 
> The basic premise is extremely simple. If we, as an intelligent and rational species, were to sit together and design a new economic system that eliminates poverty and benefits everyone, what would this new economic system look like?
> 
> ...



Well, what do you guys think?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 9, 2019)

Same shit, new asshole.



			
				an asshole said:
			
		

> "What do we do with the assholes?"



NO JOHN YOU ARE THE ASSHOLES.

And then John was a zombie.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 9, 2019)

How Capitalism Works
					

The essence of capitalism is economic freedom and the belief that widespread personal wealth will lead to societal well-being. But does anyone even practice true capitalism these days?




					money.howstuffworks.com


----------



## Rei is shit (Jul 10, 2019)

That is a whole lot of r.etarded autism but I agree that capitalism has something very wrong with it. Not the sort of problems he identifies though.....


Spoiler


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 10, 2019)

Replace capitalism and implement a new system that only benefits the kiwis around the world. Gibs me my NEET bux for vidya and gunpla.


----------



## The Manglement (Jul 10, 2019)

Oh, god. I read a book by this asshole like 10 years ago and thought it was awesome. Link. I feel ashamed now. It's basically just normal programmer techno-utopianism where societies can decide 'hey, I want everyone to be millionaires now and everyone gets to do whatever they want and there's no jobs and free blowjobs for everyone and nobody is mean ever or tries to abuse the system.'


----------



## Memento Malum (Jul 10, 2019)

Yes, the economic philosophy that catapulted humanity into the modern age and has outlasted every competitor should be replaced.

What's the Churchill quote? "It has been said that Democracy is the worst form of government, except all the others that have been tried." I feel like capitalism is an analogue for economics.

I like how the new system completely de-persons the "asshole". Who gets to decide who is an asshole, Marshall? Oh you do. How convenient.


----------



## nagant 1895 (Jul 10, 2019)

If everyone were as smart as Mister Brain then his plan would work. Rational actors don't real.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jul 10, 2019)

nagant 1895 said:


> If everyone were as smart as Mister Brain



Gonna stop you right there buddy.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jul 10, 2019)

Did I miss it or is he not actually offering an alternative? Deconstructivism is easy.

The no-assholes rule for lazy people he considers leeches on the state also seems outright "fascist".


----------



## Damn Near (Jul 10, 2019)

"UM can someone go to work for me and make money for me? Thanks! I'm a huge fag!" - this fag


----------



## JULAY (Jul 10, 2019)

Capitalism is the worst economic system that there is, except for all of the other ones.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 10, 2019)

Irrelevant said:


> Did I miss it or is he not actually offering an alternative? Deconstructivism is easy.
> 
> The no-assholes rule for lazy people he considers leeches on the state also seems outright "fascist".


"IT'S NOT FASCISM WHEN WE DO IT!!"


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Jul 10, 2019)

The Manglement said:


> Oh, god. I read a book by this asshole like 10 years ago and thought it was awesome. Link. I feel ashamed now. It's basically just normal programmer techno-utopianism where societies can decide 'hey, I want everyone to be millionaires now and everyone gets to do whatever they want and there's no jobs and free blowjobs for everyone and nobody is mean ever or tries to abuse the system.'


Yeah, it's one of those... central planning economies/governments based around technology like the The Zeitgeist Movement and Venus project. While it sounds good on paper, or should I say typed, it's not very realistic.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 10, 2019)

Tootsie Bear said:


> The Zeitgeist Movement and Venus project.


That was my first and last thought on the subject.


----------



## The Manglement (Jul 10, 2019)

Irrelevant said:


> Did I miss it or is he not actually offering an alternative? Deconstructivism is easy.
> 
> The no-assholes rule for lazy people he considers leeches on the state also seems outright "fascist".



So I read more of the OP, and his actual explanation for the 'no asshole' rule is hilarious.



> Think about it this way: if a person demonstrates laziness and/or criminal behavior more than two or three times, we simply send them back to the slum that they came from. We bring in a new person who is grateful to experience Heaven on Earth.



So basically his 'superior alternative to capitalism' is predicated on the fact that there is an inexhaustible supply of fresh-faced optimistic people willing to work for the system. Imagine trying to preach an economic system that would fail if any significant amount of people adopted it, and doesn't solve the problem of massive city-sized slums.

It basically works the same way Hollywood 'works.' You do what the system wants, or you're kicked back to Kansas and some other 17-year-old from Duluth will suck Harvey Weinstein's dick instead. This is exactly what we should base our economic system on.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jul 10, 2019)

Capitalism isn't the best system, but it is the least-worst system.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jul 10, 2019)

This dude is  insane, he talks about having voices in his head, yet people are taking him seriously.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 10, 2019)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> This dude is  insane, he talks about having voices in his head, yet people are taking him seriously.



dude what is religion lmao


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Jul 10, 2019)

Capitalism is just plain human nature with a marketable name


----------



## Lunete (Jul 10, 2019)

> If we allow people to freely sign up for tasks, there are likely to be certain tasks that no one may ever sign up to do. For example, people may be less likely to sign up for “washing dishes” than “baking bread.” Everyone can help out with these less-wanted tasks by random assignment. Perhaps, out of every year, each resident needs to spend two hours cheerfully cleaning dishes in a restaurant in order to get that task done for the new city. If no one really wants to wash dishes, say, we ask everyone to wash dishes for two hours per month or 2 hours per year (depending on the task) to spread out the load. It really would not be that big of a deal, because everyone shares these tasks.



Dishwasher? Really, that's the worst job you can think of? What about trash collectors, sewage and sanitation workers, morticians, coal miner, plumbers, truck drivers, prison wardens, etc? 
And what about jobs that require years of education? A random citizen can't be a brain surgeon for a day.


----------



## Terminus Est (Jul 10, 2019)

Can we replace OP with a better forum member?


----------



## Arcturus (Jul 10, 2019)

I think I'd rather stick it out with capitalism until someone finds something better than this gay shit.




Phantom Cheese said:


> Can we replace OP with a better forum member?




Omg stop it you bully!


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Jul 10, 2019)

Phantom Cheese said:


> Can we replace OP with a better forum member?


>Implying that all Kiwi Farms forum members aren't already the worst that they can be


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 10, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> >Implying that all Kiwi Farms forum members aren't already the worst that they can be



I try, I really do.


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 10, 2019)

> There are some tasks that need to get done and that no one wants to do. There are several ways that these tasks can be handled: 1) They can be prioritized for research and then automated, so no one has to do them anymore, or 2) They can be distributed amongst all of the residents to “spread out the pain” to everyone equally – everyone ends up doing a small number of unpleasant tasks, or 3) These unpleasant tasks can be offered with minor incentives in order to make them more attractive to some of the residents, or 4) people who have violated the laws and rules of the city can be assigned these tasks as punishment, etc.


So basically robots, forced labor, or skeeball tickets? Awesome plan.


----------



## CamelCursive (Jul 10, 2019)

_"We should replace the most effective and successful system with some other shit that has never worked"_- A fucking idiot that should never be in charge of anything, ever.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 10, 2019)

Eventually, all work will be automatized, we will conquer space and transcend biological limitations and get Fully Automated Gay Luxury Space Communism


----------



## Crichax (Jul 10, 2019)

Assholes and crazy people will never be fully eliminated. People have a way of hiding their natures, or snapping in an instant.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Jul 10, 2019)

nagant 1895 said:


> If everyone were as smart as Mister Brain then his plan would work. Rational actors don't real.


Rationality is overrated. Lots of dumb agents with competing needs can make smart decisions as a group. That is the essence of a free market. Try to rationally run a market and you get bread lines.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 10, 2019)

Crichax said:


> Assholes and crazy people will never be fully eliminated. People have a way of hiding their natures, or snapping in an instant.


Seriously.  
THIS IDIOT: "Hey guys, I have a plan to deal with all the bad people and assholes!"

BAD PEOPLE AND ASSHOLES: *all simultaneously turn around in their barstools* "Do you now?"

No plan survives first encounter with an enemy who isn't an absolute moron.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 10, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Try to rationally run a market and you get bread lines.


Like food banks?


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Jul 10, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Like food banks?


No.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 10, 2019)

>its a someone brings up a few valid criticisms of Capitalism but then provides a retarded "solution" that does nothing to fix the intial criticisms episode
Its all so tiresome. Also the "there is only once race, the human race!" shit this retard is championing throughout his "solution" is really cringeworthy.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 10, 2019)

Until we have star trek replicators capitalism is a necessary naturally occurring phenomenon in human nature


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jul 10, 2019)

Honestly, what the fuck makes this guy qualified to talk about any of this shit, whether it be economics or philosophy/theology? He got a master's degree in CS and a bachelor's in EE. He honestly would sound less like a retard if he talked about those things more and stopped talking about things he clearly doesn't know about. This guy in Dunning-Kreuger in a nutshell tbqh


----------



## Foxxo (Jul 10, 2019)

Of course an Atheist figures that he can arbitrarily replace a system set up before he was born with something else.


----------



## Tetra (Jul 10, 2019)

Like with all these ideas I am 200% fine with this being tried.... in any other country than mine


----------



## BScCollateral (Jul 10, 2019)

Coh said:


> Honestly, what the fuck makes this guy qualified to talk about any of this shit, whether it be economics or philosophy/theology?



Dunno what qualifications you need. Some of the stupidest ideas in history were backed by qualified men of learning.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 10, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> "IT'S NOT FASCISM WHEN WE DO IT!!"



Shut up and wear the Hugo Boss outfit. I can't get off unless you do.


----------



## SigSauer (Jul 10, 2019)

>howstuffworks
How does the barometric trigger on a gun-type nuclear weapon work?


----------



## Basil II (Jul 10, 2019)

>IF EVERYONE WAS AS SMART AS ME WE WOULD BE LIVING IN UTOPIA
Im getting moviebob vibes
>EVERYONE I ARBITRARILY DECLARE AN ASSHOLE IS DEPORTED
And now im getting the Hitler vibes. 
How fucking dumb are you that you're trying to suggest a world economic system that very, very obviously fails if the whole world adopts it, where the fuck are you gonna deport them to? the Moon? Where does this magical good person come from after the """"asshole"""" gets deported? I didn't even read a quarter of the article but this is already so fucking retarded it's making me laugh. Do we or can we have a thread on this tard?


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jul 10, 2019)

Sending catcallers to the undefinable Phantom Zone is pretty funny, but allocating roles via the Magic Conch really got a chuckle out of me. The part about granting guaranteed access to the internet and technology to every human while simultaneously reducing pollution was the most obnoxious part, because this kind of magical thinking is frightfully common.

I would call the author's vision dystopian, but I think it's too flimsy and unstable for that. It would collapse almost instantly.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 10, 2019)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> Sending catcallers to the undefinable Phantom Zone is pretty funny, but allocating roles via the Magic Conch really got a chuckle out of me. The part about granting guaranteed access to the internet and technology to every human while simultaneously reducing pollution was the most obnoxious part, because this kind of magical thinking is frightfully common.
> 
> I would call the author's vision dystopian, but I think it's too flimsy and unstable for that. It would collapse almost instantly.


Every fucking time this kind of shit gets floated, it's like the person floating it gave history a brief glance, and said "Well, this time it'll be different because I'M the one setting it up!" Yeah, that was what was missing from all the other attempts at Communist Utopia - you.  That's what the problem was.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 10, 2019)

How do the disabled fit into this system


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> Of course an Atheist figures that he can arbitrarily replace a system set up before he was born with something else.


You'd think an atheist of all people would understand the power of self organizing systems instead of aiming for intelligent design.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 10, 2019)

Tootsie Bear said:


> Yeah, it's one of those... central planning economies/governments based around technology like the The Zeitgeist Movement and Venus project. While it sounds good on paper, or should I say typed, it's not very realistic.



Central planning sounds bad on paper tbh.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 10, 2019)

Liberals are subhuman filth and need to be lined up and shot. Shit like this is why.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 10, 2019)

Chaos Theorist said:


> How do the disabled fit into this system


Executed as they are assholes incapable of pulling their weight, SIEG HEIL!


----------



## Memento Malum (Jul 10, 2019)

Chaos Theorist said:


> How do the disabled fit into this system


They don't. That's what Planned Parenthood is for.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Jul 10, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Central planning sounds bad on paper tbh.


Central planning is just something humans innately like because of a bias we're born with. For anything that large scale that handles so much information it's terrible from even a purely theoretical perspective, yeah.


----------



## Foxxo (Jul 10, 2019)

MementoMalum said:


> They don't. That's what Planned Parenthood is for.


But current-day Planned Parenthood is a product of capitalism.


----------



## Memento Malum (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> But current-day Planned Parenthood is a product of capitalism.



Eh. It was more of a shot at Planned Parenthood's origins as a Eugenics program aimed reducing the numbers of disabled and blacks running around. Current day Planned Parenthood is more of a Democrat funding scam.


----------



## Creep3r (Jul 10, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> dude what is religion lmao


Is the fact that Mr. Brain is a super atheist make this ironic?


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 10, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Every fucking time this kind of shit gets floated, it's like the person floating it gave history a brief glance, and said "Well, this time it'll be different because I'M the one setting it up!" Yeah, that was what was missing from all the other attempts at Communist Utopia - you.  That's what the problem was.



It was going to be a collaboration between several unlikely friends

But i mean yeah pretty much


----------



## GethN7 (Jul 10, 2019)

This entire screed can be defeated with one fact:

Humans are a bunch of cogs that don't like working in unison, unless you give us a lot of advantages for doing so, and even then we tend to fuck it up because we humans suck at commitments.

As much as capitalism sucks, it provides all sorts of benefits for people who can keep the economy going and punishes those who screw it up by it's very nature. Success takes effort, but is rewarded.

It's far from perfect, yes, but even "assholes" can prosper if they find a niche suitable for them and are willing to sacrifice a little comfort now for a hell of a lot later.


----------



## CamelCursive (Jul 10, 2019)

Imagine if a rat could talk.  And one day the rat shows up at your house, wearing a little hat and a fake mustache, pretending to be a human.  And he says, "You know, as humans we could just drop more food on the floor so the rats could eat!  We would be doing our part and making things better for everyone if we all gave a little!" 

That's how I see modern Communists. Vermin pretending to be people that actually contribute to society, claim that "we" should all share, and then they're the ones that'll be the useless eaters dragging down the entire system.


----------



## Aumis Graham (Jul 10, 2019)

I think that anti-capitalism has become, sadly, associated with left-wing causes. This is sadly the result of the fact that liberalism in the European sense has tainted almost every political ideology, so there is no such thing as a true 'anti-liberal' in the world, instead, anti-capitalists. 

Capitalism is not the best system, nor is it the worst. It is certainly preferable to socialism. Pinochet or Franco's capitalism I would prefer over the gulag. However, capitalism will _always _lead to advancing liberalism, along with paving the road toward socialism. I'm not some NrX guy, nothing of the sort, but certainly, capitalism has undermined any and all traditions which could have truly stopped the spread of degenerate liberalism plaguing the earth right now.

World War One was the pivotal point, on which the monarchies of old destroyed themselves. I think it was Spengler who said colonialism died because of WW1, because they realized Europeans were so busy fighting amongst themselves, and the relationship changed.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Jul 10, 2019)

Now I'm thinking about what if the "assholes" rise up and take over these cities that operate under the New System.


----------



## Eris! (Jul 10, 2019)

Capitalism isn't an economic system, it's the absence of one.


----------



## queerape (Jul 11, 2019)

Capitalism isn't absolute insomuch as any other economic system, like the feudalism that preceeded it and the agrarian society that preceeded that was absolute. One day, be that one day soon or not, it too will run it's course like any idea as society and technology move on, and evolve into or be supplanted by a different system (which may or may not have already been invented) today. Maybe it will be overthrown, maybe it will change so much that it will become a new thing entirely with a transitional period, but nothing lasts forever. It's naïve and limited to think any system can last forever in society which by it's very nature changes, especially as rapidly as its doing so today.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Jul 11, 2019)

queerape said:


> Capitalism isn't absolute insomuch as any other economic system, like the feudalism that preceeded it and the agrarian society that preceeded that was absolute.


This literally didn't happen and is just Marx's dumb idea that history has a coherent story and an end goal it's moving towards. It has no connection to real history or economics.


----------



## soulgains (May 17, 2021)

I think we should go full Fascist and put the deathfats to work in concentration camps.


----------



## Null (May 17, 2021)

> Every human being needs 24×7 electricity and Internet access
> Every human being needs a computer and a smart phone to access the Internet


When your Twitter addiction becomes a political ideology.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (May 17, 2021)

We should replace capitalism with the Old System


----------



## Billy Beer (May 18, 2021)

*opens history book*

Capitalism is the best

*Closes history book*


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 22, 2021)

The principle marxist criticism of capitalism that it concentrates power in the hands of the few is accurate, but this problem is worse in marxist oriented nations.

There is no substitute to good values and there is little value to good values if they are not shared, something consistently undermined by both marxism and capitalism.

It's not the system that benefits people, it's the quality of people that benefits people. You can have a shitty system and it will work better if it's filled with good people and you can have a great system and it will work terribly if filled with bad people. Just look at all the countries with "democratic" or "republic" in their names. Pretty good systems filled with terrible people, mostly.

Having an elite class is an inevitability. People simultaneously resenting them and sucking their cock is equally inevitable. Good people would keep their excesses in check by the willingness of self-sacrifice for the group shared ideals.

Group shared ideals barely exist anymore.

Who the fuck cares if your companies' computers are running linux or windows when people don't even want to work together?


----------



## Haltmann (May 26, 2021)

> Imagine existing in a slum like this, and we come by and say to you:
> “Let us introduce you to a new economic system, where you contribute your time to the economic system each week, and in return every meal you eat will be cruise ship quality, and served to you in a restaurant, 365 days a year.”
> What do you imagine that the response to this proposal might be from your typical human being trapped in a disgusting slum or refugee camp? Obviously the response would be enthusiastic – this sounds like a dream come true compared to starving in a slum.



If someone said this to me, I would assume they're trying to scam me. I like that he casually seems to think everyone's been on a cruise ship. And I don't think he's put any thought at all into how crowded a restaurant, or even all the city's restaurants would be if everyone was expected to go to them for EVERY MEAL. Plus everyone would get fat as fuck.



> The software system that allocates all of the tasks to the city’s residents can let people input all of their preferences like these, and then allocate tasks based on everyone’s preferences.



I know someone who works at Walmart and this sounds like the scheduling system they have there.  There's no way this could backfire or be abused. He mentions people on vacation don't have to work, but how much vacation is allowed?



> Think about it this way: if a person demonstrates laziness and/or criminal behavior more than two or three times, we simply send them back to the slum that they came from. We bring in a new person who is grateful to experience Heaven on Earth.



So how often, if ever, does this "asshole behavior counter" reset? If you are having a bad day for two days in a row, is that enough to get banished to the Shadow Realm? What if it is like those zero-tolerance policies where someone picks a fight with you and you fight back, do you both get deported for being assholes? Also that last sentence, lol fuck off.



> To reiterate: Imagine living in a new economy and a new society where we have effectively eliminated all of the muggers, burglars, murderers, rapists, pedophiles, stalkers, creeps, gangbangers, thugs, bullies, racists, homophobes, misogynists, drug dealers, drunks, con artists, pickpockets, purse snatchers, boomboxers, homeless people, arsonists, vandals, terrorists, religious fanatics, cat callers [ref], prostitutes, spammers, phishers, swindlers, con men, embezzlers, bribery-seekers, corruptors, free-loaders, beggars, paparazzi, drug addicts, public restroom defilers, line cutters, road ragers, kidnappers, lazy people, etc.



Are lazy people and line cutters on the same level as pedophiles and murderers? It sounds like they will all be punished in the same way.

The absurdity of this whole thing makes me think of the Soup Tube, because it makes the same amount of sense.
Does he ever consider jobs that might take more than an hour at a time? Can you just leave because the Harry Potter sorting hat only scheduled you for an hour, even if you're in the middle of performing brain surgery? All jobs are interchangable so farmer John can just come in and pick up where the surgeon left off.


----------



## GreenJacket (May 27, 2021)

"Heh stupid commies think we should stop being wagies working at McDonald's for the rest of our lives. Time to buy a new funkopop and donate to my favorite V-Tuber."


----------



## Regenbogen (May 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.






GreenJacket said:


> "Heh stupid commies think we should stop being wagies working at McDonald's for the rest of our lives. Time to buy a new funkopop and donate to my favorite V-Tuber."


what have wagie faggots done to deserve a revolution except punch a timeclock and serve *ME *a burger


----------

